# What's the day in the life as a 68W Ranger Medic?



## That_Good_Life (Jan 27, 2019)

*Background:*
If you read my intro, you know that I will be enlisting in the U.S. Army in 2020 summer, (after I complete my associates degree...hopefully). 
By the end of this semester, I will have my EMT-B license, as I am currently taking EMS and biology classes at my community college. I'll also be trying out for ski-patrol next month.

My goal is to enlist with an option 40 and tryout for the elite Ranger regiment.
I called my recruiter a couple weeks ago and he told me he could easily get me a Ranger contract to go infantry or medic and have me shipped out in 3 weeks. I'm trying to understand the roles of each MOS and Ranger, before committing.

*Question:*
Could someone tell me what the day in the life as a Ranger medic is? 

I have a burning desire to obtain two advanced skill sets. Which are to be more than proficient in firearm tactics and maneuverability along with advanced knowledge and experience in trauma/ emergency care as a paramedic. (Plan is to work for a three letter government agency or as a flight paramedic if I survive from my military career)

TLDR: I love guns and I also love people. I want to save/ help people for a living. Is this what Ranger Medics do?


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 27, 2019)

That_Good_Life said:


> *Background:*
> If you read my intro, you know that I will be enlisting in the U.S. Army in 2020 summer, (after I complete my associates degree...hopefully).
> By the end of this semester, I will have my EMT-B license, as I am currently taking EMS and biology classes at my community college. I'll also be trying out for ski-patrol next month.
> 
> ...


You sit in the medics cage and do medpros and admin shit. Take care of any dudes who need help. Check physicals for guys going to schools. They do hip pocket training and drills and study (especially new guys). In the mornings they’ll rotate to the clinic for sick call. That’s a day during a down/non training aka recovery week. 

During training they’ll go out with their platoons and shoot with them, integrate into doing CQB training, they’ll be out with them like they would on deployment. 

As it stands at1/75 now, all medics are held at HHC and stay there training and filling in with line company med sections that are short until they have a Tab, then move out to a line company to be a platoon and eventually company senior medic. 

Medics are never cut from deployment or missions. They are treated like adults. And they make rank super fast. They have a good life and do great work. Hopefully that answers your questions. Good luck on your endeavors.


----------



## That_Good_Life (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow! Thank you for all the info DasBoot. You've definitely sparked more of my interest for becoming a Ranger Medic. It's awesome to hear that they still get high speed training to keep up with the pack. 

Curious, after one earns the Ranger tab and moves onto a platoon or senior medic. Can they still go out into the field and combat environments with a platoon? 
I love the action and combat aspect of infantry. Definitely don't want to miss out too much of that on deployment or training as a medic.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 27, 2019)

That_Good_Life said:


> Wow! Thank you for all the info DasBoot. You've definitely sparked more of my interest for becoming a Ranger Medic. It's awesome to hear that they still get high speed training to keep up with the pack.
> 
> Curious, after one earns the Ranger tab and moves onto a platoon or senior medic. Can they still go out into the field and combat environments with a platoon?
> I love the action and combat aspect of infantry. Definitely don't want to miss out too much of that on deployment or training as a medic.


Your chances of going out and doing hood rat shit drastically increase once you’re a tabbed line medic. Regular deployments, and cook guy deployments. Medics get to do some awesome shit.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 27, 2019)

(_insert shameless shout out_)Just to add to how outstanding our medics are, Ranger medics have never lost a casualty who could be saved since 11 SEP 2001. Like everyone else in Regiment, these guys are the best at the basics. (_end shameless shout out_)


----------

